# hand tools



## Graybeard (Mar 6, 2013)

My wife and I hope to get down to attend this event:

http://handworks.co/

We've always admired hand tools but sadly haven't learned how to use them.

If you go to this web site you may find an event closer to your home.
http://www.msbickford.com/

Graybeard


----------



## Brink (Mar 6, 2013)

That looks like a great time!

Wish it was closer to me, I'd love to be there.


----------

